# Does anyone run B&G lowering springs



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

hey quick question...I haven't seen alot of reviews on these, more on the eibach, but I'd like the car to sit level when I lower it.....I have found the b&G springs for $220.00 shipped vs Eibach ( I know they ride the best for these cars but only offer a 1.2/1.2 drop ) the B&G has the 1.8/1.2 drop so it'd be level and would look better on my 19's for sure.

Chad


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure, but I'd like to know as well since I don't want to spend the money on coilovers


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I have H&R springs and mine sits even all the way around with about a finger gap between the tire and finder.. Might look into those also..


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

would you mind posting a daytime picture? as well as your wheel and tire combo? I know there is the lowered cruze thread....but there's not alot that I saw with anything I liked....


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Click on the pic in his Sig and will take you his photobucket account with tons more pics including close ups of the front and rear gaps and other day time pics. I also considered the B&Gs due to biggest advertised drop, but search for other threads I believe people had issues with them not lowering the front or rear, possibly even raising the car. I'm not 100% sure which it was or if we ever got an answer if B&G had corrected the issue.


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

If that's the case who would I call in that situation babymobilecruze??? Now I'm kinda scared

Chad


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

B&G? Check to see if part number maybe changed. None of the springs are as low as what I'm used to but both the Eibach and H&Rs seem to sit just above tire. Ive seen some threads where people claim Eibachs gave them 2" drop, now the '11s and some early '12s had a strut that had a different mounting point which lowered the car unintentionally and GM switched them out. I wish I had these magic unicorn lower struts. If anyone has some PM me!


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

12CruzeRS350 check out this thread for more info

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/13165-lowering-spring-issue.html


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

well, that really sucks, I hope I don't have those issues, I'm gonna be angry if I get them and this is the case....

Chad


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

well, I got the kit installed last night ( only took about 3.5 hours from start to finish...if that). the problem inlies that the front end didn't lower as much as the rear end....maybe about an inch of difference ( in all actuality, I don't think the front lowered a single inch even ). the rear is almost tucking the stock 16's and the front is still sitting about an inch above the tire....I'm going to give it a few days to settle and we'll see what happens.....otherwise I'm calling B&G to see what they have to say...

Chad


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Keep us uprate


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I tried to warn you. The way the springs seat in the perches you can't cut a coil can you? I thought the coils get smaller at top and bottom.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you have a 1.4 or 1.8 engine matters on how low you will go..


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

yeah, I know you tried to warn me....I had already bought them at that point....I wasn't making this post for an "I told ya so"...no unfortunately you can't cut a coil, you can on the front, but on the rear you can't....I'm thinking about going to coilovers already, I did call B&G yesterday and they are working with me to fix the issue hopefully, they sounded adimant about getting it taken care it. also I have the 1.4 engine in my car....any good reviews on the pedders kits and how low will they allow you to go?

Chad


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I mean this with the up most respect.. Could they possibly be on backwards?? I don't know if you can put them on backwards but then again anything is possible.. Just trying to help and throw some ideas out there.. Hope they settle for ya..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

hey, no they're not on backwards....you can't put them on backwards or in any other way unfortunately....I decided to take them off and go to coilovers so I can get lower.

Chad


----------

